# General > Photography >  O'Neill Cold Water Classic - post your pics!

## cazmanian_minx

Thought I'd start a thread for the surfing competition, since it's going on until next Wednesday.  Here's a couple of mine from this afternoon.

----------


## Connor.

Some nice pics there!

----------


## wifie

Super shots CM - I think no 2 is my favourite - the water looks great!

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Saturday is looking good with 14 to 15 ft surf predicted.Low tide at 9.40 a.m and high at 4.15 p.m.Mind you the surf forecast is sometimes as inaccurate as the Met Office so dont hold your breath....unless your under a big wave  :Wink:

----------


## Deemac

Good stuff CM. Did you get your BIG lens yet?

Like MPH I'm holding out for Saturday as well. The surf forecasts all point to Saturday (and next Tuesday) as the one's to aim for. 

Now I just need to figure how to fit in a 9 year old's birthday bash at Bettyhill as well!!!! ::

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> Good stuff CM. Did you get your BIG lens yet?
> 
> Like MPH I'm holding out for Saturday as well. The surf forecasts all point to Saturday (and next Tuesday) as the one's to aim for. 
> 
> Now I just need to figure how to fit in a 9 year old's birthday bash at Bettyhill as well!!!!


Put it this way - the only cropping done on those was to straighten the horizon  :Grin: 

Saturday is looking very, very good.  Mick has put me onto the Met Office marine observations; if you look at locations K7 and K5 here:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/.../observations/

- you can see that they're currently reporting a swell of 2.4m, which will be hitting our coast pretty soon.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Just a shame the met office is forecsting heavy showers and gusts up to gale force but fortunately they're frequently wrong,gave up using their forecasts for astronomy as they were so wrong so often.

----------


## tiggertoo

great shots like them alot, i wish i could get to see the surfing but work,work,work, maybe sunday if theres surfing then

----------


## Scout

Cool shots. I never seem to have the lens to take them. I can never get close to them like that. I love the color of the water. The only one snag it is cold  ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> great shots like them alot, i wish i could get to see the surfing but work,work,work, maybe sunday if theres surfing then


Yes,the daily grind of work does get in the way of things.

----------


## North Light

Saturday Morning, on reception in the Hotel watching the webcast of the surfing, looks good, I am hoping to get out there this afternoon!

I do have to say it's a trifle frustrating watching my fellow Caithness photographers on the webcast though!

Looking forward to seeing the photographs.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

But first a few words from our sponsors.







Bigger on Black versions @http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Invisible surfer







http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Great shots MPH - were you on the rocks up close to the action?  I'm a big wimp when it comes to seaweed, so I was much further back today.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Thanks CM,yes i was down near the waves.Your shots are lovely and sharp




http://bighugelabs.com/flickr/onblac...833&size=large



http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## North Light

mph,
Some great action shots.

cazmanian_minx,
I know what you mean about seaweed, prefer to photograph from the verticle position rather than the horizontal!
Excellent series of shots.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Cheers NL,was quite a nice morning too,apart from the mini hail storm which i think Deemac bore the brunt of.

----------


## thickrodney



----------


## Mr P Cannop

any one going down to thurso east tommorrow ??

----------


## thickrodney

> any one going down to thurso east tommorrow ??


i might go for a hot tub....or be a tv presenter....

----------


## kas

Great photos guys,  CMs second set are great.
I also see one of MPHs other surf photos used in the caithness explorer magazine. Nice one.

----------


## thickrodney

the winner fae last year warming up today in the hail.

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Nice shots, Rodney.

Looks like they're at Brims today - anyone going down?  I'll be leaving to go there in about 15 minutes.

----------


## North Light

I will try and get there this afternoon, good luck for the morning.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

can any one take photos and videos if poss ??

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Yes,Just turn up and push your way to the front ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

http://www.flickr.com/photos/northern_exposures_2009/

----------


## wifie

Thanks for showing the tibetan prayer flags MPH - oh silly me they will be Thurso East Big Wave prayer flags of course!  

Great shots folks - thanks for sharing!

----------


## Mr P Cannop

am not able to get out to brims today hope to get out tomorrow for the final

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Some of mine from this morning - I got too cold to stay out any longer than four heats.







Lots more on my Flickr account - click any picture above to go and have a look.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

does any one know when the final is and what time its on ??

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> does any one know when the final is and what time its on ??


They're still only half way through the third round.  I reckon late Tuesday or Wednesday probably.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

what time ??

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> what time ??


Impossible to say.  It depends on when the waves are good, how much surfing they get done tomorrow, whether there's another storm, what the wind's doing etc. etc. etc. etc.  If they hadn't taken the two lay days earlier this week they'd be nearly finished by now.

----------


## thickrodney

brimms 2day

----------


## Deemac

Here are some of my selections. Just love this sort of photography. Good to also meet all the other photographers out there too. 

First set is from Saturday at Thurso East. I lasted about an hour here until the heavens opened and got well drenched. The second set is from Brims Ness on the Sunday.

#1.


#2.


#3.

----------


## Deemac

#4.


#5.


#6. Now on to Brims Ness on the Sunday

----------


## Deemac

#7.


#8.


#9.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

can you do me a fav ?? what days are you going out to brims or thurso east ?? can any one help ??

----------


## astroman

Fantastic photos everyone.

Managed a quick look on Saturday from a distance - not nearly as impressive as the photos posted thus far, so must try and get closer next time.

----------


## balto

what stunning pics everyone has posted, well done to you all.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> can you do me a fav ?? what days are you going out to brims or thurso east ?? can any one help ??


can any one help me with this ??

----------


## North Light

Great photos from you all.

I finally got some photographs yesterday late afternoon, I would have stayed longer, but underestimated the temperature of the wind!



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3498027548/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3497209433/

----------


## North Light

and a couple more, most of my images are of Nathan Hedge, the 2007 winner.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3497210463/



http://www.flickr.com/photos/north_light/3497211841/

----------


## Deemac

Great shots everyone.

NL - nice set, what lens are you using?

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Great shots, keep them coming  :Smile:

----------


## skinnydog

Those are a fantastic selection of photos, love the ones with the ferry in the background.

Unless you have been to Caithness and braved the elements for yourself, the photos of the lovely blue sky and clear blue ocean could be very deceptive.  It is not called the Cold Water Classic for nothing!!

----------


## thickrodney

> can any one help me with this ??


cant really say...it depends when surf is up.

if it is at thurso east you can easily walk there from CLB to the castle.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

would like some to take some video for me ?? from tuesdays action and the final on wednesday please ??

----------


## futurelegends



----------


## futurelegends



----------


## futurelegends

I Got Wetter than him on Saturday.

----------


## Mr P Cannop

> would like someone to take some video for me ?? from tuesdays action and the final on wednesday please ??


can any one do this for me ??

----------


## Mik.M.

Fantastic photos everyone. Like the ones with the Hamnavoe in the background.

----------


## Deemac

Here's a series of shots taken today (Tuesday 5th May) that's wins my manoeuvre of the competition award. 

The light was fairly poor so focussing is not at its best, but I thought this was a quite spectacular wave ride!! (a floating re-entry)

#1. First . . .getting up to the top of the wave . . . .


#2. . . . . then along the top . . . .


#3. . . . .for what felt like ages!! (OK it was probably only for a couple of seconds, but it impressed the hell out of me!)

----------


## North Light

futurelegends
Nice images.

deemac,
Great manoeuvre, well caught.
I had a look at the weather around 5.00 pm, and decided a couple of quick shots with the compact would do for the day!

----------


## Banshee

Wow, some really nice photos in this thread.  All who braved the weather should be proud of their work!

----------


## kas

I havr to agree with Banshee, great photos everyone. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

Thanks every one for the fabulous pictures.

----------


## Deemac

Must say I was rather struck by all the bird life flying close by while all the surfing was going on. These were all taken on the Sunday afternoon at Brims Ness while I was down photographing the competition. (you had to be very quick to catch them!)

----------


## wifie

Really like the bird pics Deemac!  :Smile:

----------


## eddiston

A photo of the winner Adam Melling from Australia with the claymore that was presented to him by local event co-ordinator Andy Bain. The claymore is very much sought after in the surfing world. Adam and the runner-up Luke Munro, Aus, received title deeds to a 10 foot square piece of Scottish land and it was announced that they could be known as Lords!



An air shot of Russell Winter, GBR, in front of Holborn Head.  He reached the last 16 and was the best British surfer.





Action photo of Romain Laulhe, FRA at Brims Ness which was like a boiling cauldron on the Sunday.  Full marks to the guys for bravery!

----------


## Deemac

Nice set Eddison.

Here's a closing set from me. Look forward to next year . . . . .

----------


## Deemac

Last but not least . . .

----------


## cazmanian_minx

Love the colours in that last wave shot, Deemac - and well caught with the oystercatchers!

Roll on next year  :Smile:

----------


## North Light

eddiston,
Some great action shots, particularly like the image of Russell Winter.

deemac,
Love the photo of the waves, beautiful.

----------

